
Uber has a tough time with surge pricing in India - adarsh_thampy
http://www.business-standard.com/article/companies/uber-ola-face-the-heat-in-maharashtra-too-116040700306_1.html
======
whoru007
Indian is relatively new market for Taxi aggregates like Uber who is trying to
push US model, which certainly won't work as it is in India. The market
demographics are totally different.

~~~
tim333
Any reason why it won't work in India? I've had worse problems with cabs
trying to rip me off in India than in most other places and would be delighted
to have a way to avoid that.

------
tim333
Hopefully Uber will be able to keep dodging stupid regulations. It's
remarkable how well they've done so far.

